
Ajaxian Featured Tutorial: Building a JavaScript table grid application with TaffyDB - typicaljoe
http://ajaxian.com/archives/ajaxian-featured-tutorial-building-a-javascript-table-grid-application-with-taffydb
======
inrev
"Taffy DB does not have indexes." Indexes are a key component of a DB system.
Until they add indexes and are able to support large amounts of data they
should not call themselves DB system.

In the mean time Taffy DB can be viewed as a library that can process a list
of maps. Nevertheless, it might be useful.

